

The Basics of Computer Science - gwernol
https://medium.com/the-basics-of-computer-science

======
highwind
I'm not sure if I like introducing computer science with a physical
"computer". A physical "computer" is an application of computer science. I
rather start with an abstract idea of computation, but my view point is very
skewed towards academia. I'd love to hear what others have to say about this
approach.

------
gwernol
Hi Highwind. I start with the physical computer because that's what most
people think of when you say "computer". If you read through to part five, I
make exactly the point you do - the computer is the software (more accurately
an implementation of a Universal Turing Machine) not the hardware at all.

